# Channel catfish in pond



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I trapped some Creek jobs and at the same time found a couple small catfish in the minnow trap as well probably about four or five inches. I released them back to the creek but I'm thinking maybe I should put a few in our pond. The pond is a little bit over half of an acre in size it has a decent bass population a lot of bluegill pumpkin seeds a few crappie and a lot of perch I do not believe there are any catfish in there at least I have not caught one in the last 10 years.
I don't think a few would be a problem but I don't want a few to turn into too many in years to come.
Does anyone have any experience stocking catfish in ponds.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I would make sure that they are channel cats and not bullheads. I’ve put some channel cats in one of my ponds. They have grown well and I haven’t seen any noticeable effect on the bass or bluegills. Kids love to battle catfish.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

That's a good point maybe they are bullhead catfish next time I trap when I will take a picture


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Agree with Muddy. Channel cats aren’t a problem, but in a small creek they could be bullheads. I’ve known of ponds with bullheads in them that didn’t cause issues, but they can cause issues if there get to be too many.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Did a little reading about some differences I'm guessing based on what I read they are bullhead


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Ok will do


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

iceman said:


> Ok will do





iceman said:


> I trapped some Creek jobs and at the same time found a couple small catfish in the minnow trap as well probably about four or five inches. I released them back to the creek but I'm thinking maybe I should put a few in our pond. The pond is a little bit over half of an acre in size it has a decent bass population a lot of bluegill pumpkin seeds a few crappie and a lot of perch I do not believe there are any catfish in there at least I have not caught one in the last 10 years.
> I don't think a few would be a problem but I don't want a few to turn into too many in years to come.
> Does anyone have any experience stocking catfish in ponds.


They’re cheap at fish farms, I think we got ours at 7-8 inches for 1$ a piece.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> They’re cheap at fish farms, I think we got ours at 7-8 inches for 1$ a piece.


I am looking for some bigger ones for my pond. Where did you get yours? Thank you


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Willyfield said:


> I am looking for some bigger ones for my pond. Where did you get yours? Thank you


Freshwater farms of Ohio, most places don’t stock over 9 inches. Catfish grow very fast, we put them in 3 years ago and they’re around 20-22 inches. I am not completely sure about the legality of catching a fish from public water and putting in private water? I know public to public is illegal.


----------

